# Lake videos



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran across this on Craigs List and thought some might want to check out this site. Be nice to see the lakes from the air.

http://www.bassvideos.com/

http://bham.craigslist.org/boa/730209119.html


----------

